# Nuchal fold 7mm at 18 week scan



## Preggies1

Hi I am going through a rough time.. I refuses the first trimester scan to check chromosome abnormalities, but when I went in for my 18 week scan the dr told me that the nuchal fold was measuring 7.0mm and that it could be an indication for Down's syndrome..everything else in the scan was normal. I have been a nervous wreck since then.. I had blood test done, but I won't get results until 2 weeks from now.. I am wondering if anyone else has been through the same situation and what the outcome was. Please help


----------



## laceyrainbow

I haven't been through the same but just wanted to wish you luck! 
The fact you refused the NT scan tells me that it won't change anything for you if your baby does have DS. And that's all that matters! Lots of women get a high measurement and still have a perfectly healthy baby. 

Also, I'm not sure what the norm is at 18 weeks but the nuchal fold is only a reliable measurement between 11 and 13+6 weeks. So not sure if it even means much as far along as you are! 
Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Preggies1

Thanks for your response :) We do have plans on going forward with this pregnancy no matter what and that is why I would have rather found out at the time of birth instead of almost half ways through my pregnancy.. Now I can't help to worry about my little one.. I had my blood test done and I should be getting results in two weeks.. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Preggies1

Is there anyone else that has gone through this.. I just cant stop thinking about and I've been feeling so stressed out over this..


----------



## FeistyMom

I do not have personal experience with that, but I know that a friend had a very high measurement at 12 weeks and was told her pregnancy would probably terminate at any moment. She ended up with a perfectly happy and healthy baby boy!

And as a PP has mentioned, the nuchal measurements are less reliable later in pregnancy so it could also just be an inaccurate measurement.

Hang in there!!! *hug*


----------



## amjon

18 weeks is too late to even measure it. What they measure then is not even the same thing.


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Me, i went throught this with my little girl. At the 20 week scan it measured 7.4mm. Like yourself, i refused the screening at 12 weeks.

I was out of my mind, everything else looked normal but the neck fold told me she was high risk for downs. I spent the remainder of my pregnancy out of my mind, googling all the time, reading books, not sleeping. Scarlett was born 2 days early perfectly fine. She is the brightest little girl i know. Its not always bad news xxx


----------



## twinkletots

The nuchal fold measurement means nothing after 13 weeks so don't know why they measured it and are worrying you with the result.
Sure all will be fine


----------



## ~Brandy~

Why would they be using that measurement so late in your pregnancy as an indicator.. those are not accurate at all. Also if you declined the testing to start with they should keep their mouth shut.


----------



## mara16jade

I went in and LO had grown too much (he measured 15w1d). They wouldn't even measure it. :shrug: Anything measured after 13w6d is not supposed to be taken since it isn't within the time period for this test. I wonder why they still took your measurement? I read that as the baby grows, that fold will grow as well - and looking at a 7mm seems large, but maybe for a bigger baby that would be ok. That would be a concern if he/she was under that 13w6d age though.

Ask your doctor - something doesn't seem right. I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## ollyxv

I am in this same position right now, my baby's fold is 7mm at 23 weeks.
I was freaking out when they told me about the fold from my 20 week U/S. I still am deep down of course as it is hard to get it out of your mind once they tell you something like this.
I also didn't want to be told, so I'm confused as to why they did.
Just like the previous posters said, I've heard they shouldnt even check it past a certain point. It is such terrible stress.
I hope everything is going well. xo


----------



## ~Brandy~

ollyxv said:


> I am in this same position right now, my baby's fold is 7mm at 23 weeks.
> I was freaking out when they told me about the fold from my 20 week U/S. I still am deep down of course as it is hard to get it out of your mind once they tell you something like this.
> I also didn't want to be told, so I'm confused as to why they did.
> Just like the previous posters said, I've heard they shouldnt even check it past a certain point. It is such terrible stress.
> I hope everything is going well. xo

I measurement really means nothing after a certain point. They shouldn't even say anything as it just scares people for no reason.


----------

